# Overeem Calls Out Fedor



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Overeem Blasts Through Rogers, Calls Out Fedor

Can't beleive this hasn't been posted yet. After Overeems performance on Saturday i think this would be a good fight.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Can someone link overeems fight please i totally forgot about it - i think Overeem is the only person outside of the UFC who could have a shot at Fedor


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

As much as I like Fedor, I really would like Overeem to beat him, Thats probably my biased Thai training though  - Lets just hope it gets sorted else Fedors constantly going to be accused of dodging fights, weather he is or isn't


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Whatched the fight last night. What the hell has happened to overeem? Hes gone absolutely gigantic!!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

iu like overeem, got his orange shorts... love em.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Firkin spoiler :growl:


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Woops! My bad dude, Sorry Spitfire.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

FULL MMA FIGHT VIDEO: BRETT ROGERS vs. ALISTAIR OVEREEM - Strikeforce Heavy Artillery


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

theheft said:


> Whatched the fight last night. What the hell has happened to overeem? Hes gone absolutely gigantic!!


Dunno :laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

rsp84 said:


> FULL MMA FIGHT VIDEO: BRETT ROGERS vs. ALISTAIR OVEREEM - Strikeforce Heavy Artillery


Thanks for that matey


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

cheers


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Watched it last night. Overeem certaintly gave Rogers a bit of a pasting. Rogers seemed a little scared of him. Or it may be that he didn't get the imediate success with his strikes as he did with Fedor.

I would love to see Fedor take Overeem up on his offer. But I have to say how could Fedor be fit enough with so few fights. I think maybe it's time for Fed to hang up his mitts.

He doesnt need the money. Leave the fans wanting more. He go down as legend.

I also think that in some way it wouldn't be a fair fight. Overeem is so big and unaturally strong. Fedor is still organic. It's the same with lezza. Overeem and lezza would be a fantastic fight.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Watched it last night. Overeem certaintly gave Rogers a bit of a pasting. Rogers seemed a little scared of him. Or it may be that he didn't get the imediate success with his strikes as he did with Fedor.
> 
> I would love to see Fedor take Overeem up on his offer. But I have to say how could Fedor be fit enough with so few fights. I think maybe it's time for Fed to hang up his mitts.
> 
> ...


I think to truely cement his legacy he needs to clear out the UFC's division otherwise there will always be the "fight dodger" arguement. He did beat the best of the best in Pride, but the UFC's heavyweight division is where its at now.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup agreed. But I wonder does Fedor really care what anyone thinks?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Overeem is a monster these days... Would be good to see him have a shot at Fedor, was always surprised the UFc never took him on.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Do Strikeforce do testing for performance enchancing drugs?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Overeem is huge.....thats some good rice cakes and fish.

I agree, Fedor will have his hands full against him, Andre A was taking him to school - until AA decided to do a flying chin strike so this is a really dangerous challenge to Fedor...I do not think he will be fighting for much longer and proabably won't get a shot against Overeem. 

http://www.natureschoicealoe.com/images/hgh.jpg :laugh:


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

spitfire said:


> But I wonder does Fedor really care what anyone thinks?


I know this is sort of a rhetorical question, but in my opinion Fedor seems the sort to just let all the "fight dodger" etc arguments and names to just go over his head as he seems reasonably comfortable with what he's achieved.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

agreed, if you check out his iinterviews etc on You Tube - he is so laid back I do not think he cares about anything in life...let alone what A)people think of him or B)who he does/does not fight - he gets his money, slaps people with his right an gets on with being....


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

I squat windmills.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive seen this before but OMG!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

He's smaller than he was when was fighting in K1 last year. He was 265 lbs then. 253lbs in strikeforce. It makes Fedor look small. I think he fights at something like 233lbs.

As a side note I didn't realise that the ufc has a limit oof 265lbs.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, tim sylvia had to diet down to it - think they said his walk round weight was approx 300lbs - WTF!.

Overeem sure how found the secret :thumb


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I know this is a little off topic but this made me laugh and I thought I'd share.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_iED97a3_FUs/SFd470_AidI/AAAAAAAAAAc/6FsBFcmsdIA/s400/fedor-bear.jpg


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh: true dat.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

agree also lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Whats with the dog budgey spitfire?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

He. that's my pet dog budgie. Ive trained it to choke out birds of pray.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

putting em in a wing bar!


----------

